# Charging multiple devices on the move.



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always have to perform this juggling act charging stuff when driving the van. Sat nav plugged in for a while, then swap to the phone, then swap to the laptop then swap to Mrs D's Phone.

I am wondering about one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/WAY-CIGARET...QA/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1337016065&sr=8-30

Cheap as chips. Probably too cheap and the 5 star reviews are a little too good to be true :roll:

My question is though would I get away with running the sat nav, charging a laptop and charging a phone all at the same time? Is it asking too much and more importantly will I damage any of the devices if there isnt enough charge?

Im wondering if a two way splitter might be better.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

i have the 3 port version bought last year from Tesco 8 pound i think,no problem so far,just don't plug to many hi rate charge units in at once.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I find these useful as i can run the sat nav and charge a phone/kindle etc with usb leads.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-12V-...neChargers&hash=item415e8d20dc#ht_1750wt_1089

mine came from the pound shop though


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We use one all the time when away. We have both phones, Tom Tom and an ipod cradle plugged in. Never had any problems, it charges them well.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

A multi way socket will charge numerous low wattage appliances at the same time safely.
Camera, phone, sat nav etc.
High drain devices such as Laptops and plug in inverters can drain quite a bit of current and should only be used in the original socket one at a time.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

If you are really lucky and have an ALDI near you, some may be left , 3 cigar lighter sockets @12 volts, and 2 USB @5volts. £3.99.

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week20Sunday12.htm

Malc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tulsehillboys said:


> A multi way socket will charge numerous low wattage appliances at the same time safely.
> Camera, phone, sat nav etc.
> High drain devices such as Laptops and plug in inverters can drain quite a bit of current and should only be used in the original socket one at a time.


Thanks everyone. I think this could be a problem as the main thing I want to do is charge the laptop and run the tom tom at the same time. The laptop plugs in via a maplins charger which steps it up to 19v. The laptop says its 3.42 amps which I think is 41 watts. These adaptors I think are rated typically at 60 watts so should be enough for the laptop (it will just be charging)

So if a tomtom uses less than 20 watts it should be ok?


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We have 2x devices, with 2x cigarette and 2x USB sockets. One direct to the leisure batteries (fused of course) - so always on regardless of state of control panel, and one off control panel. 

Think I paid £9 from Woolworths?

Brilliant - and I'd recommend ones with both USB and 12v outputs if you can get it as if you are like us, most things (phones/Kindles/iPod etc) all charge of USB - which saves carrying the 12v plugs/converters.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hmm....so when is it worth paying loads more from Roadpro? I have one 12 socket in the TV area and want a 3 way connector for TV, inverter (150w) and ipad/phone charger.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

You will be fine.

TomTom takes almost nothing.

Though, if you can, get a 10A capable unit (10A total) - this will EASILY run your laptop charger, tomtom, and other things at the same time.

(But as above, do not run inverter under load and laptop charger at the same time). 

Don't worry 


(As for post below, a 150W inverter is 12A. Most 12v sockets are 10A rated so if that inverter is under full load then a fuse will/should pop somewhere. Inverters of 120W or above must be connected directly to battery on cable capable of the appropriate load with an appropriate inline fuse. It may work plugged into a cigaratte lighter, but if it does then its luck and/or not pullling max load. As soon as it pulls 150W it'll blow your fuse. If it doesn't I'd worry as the cable will only probably be 10A rated)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive ordered one. Thanks everyone.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've driven many hours with sat nav running and either cell phone, laptop or led lantern charging - no problem.

My only recommendation, after finding out the hard way, is to buy one that has decent sockets. Some of the real cheapo's have very "flimsy" sockets that aren't up to the in/out plugging that you want.

Maplins do a nice one that has little flanges for screw fixing to whatever.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I dont have an invertor unless you class the Maplins laptop charger as one as it does up the voltage so hopefully not a problem.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

4maddogs said:


> Hmm....so when is it worth paying loads more from Roadpro? I have one 12 socket in the TV area and want a 3 way connector for TV, inverter (150w) and ipad/phone charger.


I wanted a good 12v cigar lighter socket, looked at the usual rubbish on fleabay, so decided to pay the extra from Roadpro. Ordered on wednesday arrived next day in Cornwall, excellent service I think and a quality product IMHO.

curlyboy


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a 4 port 12v adapter.

I charge:- at the same time, moving or not, and never had a problem.

2 mobile phones
1 satnav
1 apad 

I do connect the laptop, but only when stationary, although I prefer to use the laptop when on EHU.

Go for it.


----------

